

Ask HN: How to write the financials of your business plan? - paskster

We are a team of four founders and are currently working on a project somewhat similar to talkbin. We are in contact with a Business Angel who would like to see our business plan.
The thing is, that we currently only launched our prototype and will launch with our first customer (a small restaurant) probably next week. So we have no data whatsoever to make any valid assumptions.
I couldn't really find any good articles on the internet about the financials of a business plan. Is there anybody who can share some links to some good posts?
======
Maven911
the financials usually only focus on three items: projected revenues, costs
and profits

how many other places have shown an interest in what you do and over what
period of time ? or how many places did you have to contact to finally get a
sale ?

I would use those numbers to help then provide a projection over the next 12
months and then a longer term 3-5 down the line.

Another way to do it is to find how big your target market is (use government
statistics site for example), and then come to a reasonable expectation of how
many of those you could turn into customers, something on the order of 0.02%

